# My 1st box



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Here are some pictures at my first attempt at boxmaking, actually my first attempt at at fine woodworking. Corey got me interested in boxmaking a few months ago and has been coaching me on the sidelines so I must give credit where credit is due. This practice box was made pretty much by following Doug Stowe's DVD. It is made of common red oak with walnut miter keys. I finished it in simple stand alone Danish Oil.

Any critique is welcome as I am still learning. I know the box itself is not perfect, but the learning experiece was great.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You did it pal, that is a great box! Very nice work. Just the first of many more to come!! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Bob

Now what are you going to put in it ??

That's what neat about making boxes, you pickup some nice wood and the next thing you are doing is making a box with it and then you say that was fun one more would be fun so you'er off making boxes and looking for things to put in them  
and then at some point you switch over and start making boxes to fit what you want to put in them  I have a box for just about every tool I have    some big some small, then you say well the boss needs a box or two and you start making boxes for her   we have a standing joke here at home ,, " where did I put that ?, look in the garage in a box and you will find it"   

I'm looking forward to see what you come up with next 
Have fun 

Bj


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Very nice Bob N...your mitered joints couldn't be any cleaner than that!
I like the way the walnut splines look with the red oak.

Greg


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Bob N said:


> I know the box itself is not perfect


I don't know, looks REAL nice to me.... of course, my opinion is offered freely and is worth exactly what you paid for it... 

Splines really set it off in my opinion, as does the lid design. Just different enough from a "flat top" to enhance it.

Brian


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm impressed Bob. Who would ever of thought you could use power tools as well as a calculator? (ducking)
Nice job!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments y'all, it is encouraging when fellow woodworkers approve of your work.

Bj.... you mean that you actually put things in these?   

Mike.... a calculator IS a power tool  

The splines and miters were actually easy compared to cutting 1/8 inch daddos


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bob

Here's a plan for your jig storage case plus you can use your NEW dovetail jig on this one. 

http://woodworkersedge.com/extras/TrifoldStorageCabinet.pdf












Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

Jigs my foot.... if I made something that nice the boss would want it in the living room..... hmmmm, come to think of it, I could use the extra shop space   

Thanks BJ, that is a nice looking piece.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice Bob! I'll be posting my first box effort in a week or so. Wish I'd seen yours earlier!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you Geordie and I am anxious to see yours. Bet it will top mine in a heatbeat  




nzgeordie said:


> Very nice Bob! I'll be posting my first box effort in a week or so. Wish I'd seen yours earlier!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Only your first attempt at box making. Can't wait to see your second attempt, and third and so on. Nice work Bob.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job on the box Bob. Isn't this woodworking stuff fun?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BobN, it's obvious that you are going to become a first class box maker but as you asked for input, here is my observation.The hinges really should have been rebated between box and lid, (it's not too late!) the lid insert would, in my opinion have looked better had the edges been fully rounded over, or a 45 deg chamfer, finally, what happened to the photo-shoot during the making?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Thank for the critique and some very good points made. I followed a beginners design by Doug Stowe as my model, but as you pointed out, the changes would have improved further the already good design. I may re-work the hinges and will certainly keep the suggestions on the top in mind for future boxes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bob

If you do rework the hinges think about the wooden type this will hide the holes you now have in the box and will not take away from your box they will only add a nice touch to your box.
Plus you have the router to inlay them in,they are easy to make and once you do you may want to use them all the time in all your boxes, note you don't need to inlay them in they look great just glued in place, I made a bigger one for my router tool parts box that's under the top of my router table and they are real strong 


Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

Those are really nice and I have saved the pdf, but I better save them for #4 or #5. It will take me that long at least to get good enough to try those. :sold: 

Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

They are easy to make on the router table and almost as much fun as making the box, make some up and put them to one side so you have them when you get into the 4th and the 5th ones.

Tip use 1/2" thick Walnut,Maple,hardwood then use the band saw to get them down to 1/8" thick...drill the hinge pin holes 1st., I used 1/16" drill rod and spring wire for the pins then with just a dot of solder on the ends they are locked in.

Have fun and you will  making your own hinges.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bob thanks for the image there. May have to try that. How about a how to  picture show  Now I sound like Harry from down unda!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> Excellent Bob thanks for the image there. May have to try that. How about a how to  picture show  Now I sound like Harry from down unda!
> 
> Corey



Hi Corey

You'er welcome ,I could but the PDF file is so good it would be hard for me to make it any easyer other than changing the mm over to dec. 

Just in case someone wants a FREE convert program here's one ▼

http://joshmadison.com/software/convert/

I would suggest to anyone that wants to make the hinges ,they print out the PDF file and then put in the right sizes with the convert program.
i.e. 5/8 wide and 7/8' long hinge parts with a 1/8" wide slots.



Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cute hinges Bob, you never cease to come up with interesting things.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob when I first looked at this I thought you were making these on the space fence but due to the slot size of 1/8 inch I guess not. What did you use to cut the slots and fingers or how did you cut them? You make a special 1/8 inch box joint jig?

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> Bob when I first looked at this I thought you were making these on the space fence but due to the slot size of 1/8 inch I guess not. What did you use to cut the slots and fingers or how did you cut them? You make a special 1/8 inch box joint jig?
> 
> Corey



Hi Corey

I made a small ver of the Oak-Park jig with a 1/2" MDF and some 1/8" MDF for the slots, the same as the Oak-Park setup.

1/2" MDF then with a 1/8" slot 1/4" deep and then glued in the 1/8" MDF,drilled in a 3/8" hole for the bit and clamped it to the router table top.
Set up the same way with the 1/8" brass bars....

Then with a push block ran it over the bit 7/16"" deep and then on the other router table put on the round over on the ends.
Then drilled the 1/16" hole for the pins and then took it to the band saw to get it down to 1/8" thick....then cut off the ends to make both parts for the hinge, I started with a 4" long board 3/8" thick and 1 1/4" wide.


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

OK Bob thanks. Pretty slick! I don't have a bandsaw though. Seems like it would be pretty touch to get a 1/16 hole drilled in 1/8 material 

Corey


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

challagan said:


> OK Bob thanks. Pretty slick! I don't have a bandsaw though. Seems like it would be pretty touch to get a 1/16 hole drilled in 1/8 material
> 
> Corey


Hey Corey, now you have a reason to get that bandsaw ...  

And Bob N -- nice job. I've always found contrasting colors on splines to be a nice effect. Box making is definitely on my list of things to try for an upcoming project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

challagan said:


> OK Bob thanks. Pretty slick! I don't have a bandsaw though. Seems like it would be pretty touch to get a 1/16 hole drilled in 1/8 material
> 
> Corey


------------------

It's easyer to drill a 1/16" than it is to drill a 3/8" you don't need to center punch for a 1/16" bit the norm...and you can see where it should be exactly with cross hairs marking the spot. 

You can use one of the Japan hand saws,they work well for small rip cuts I also use a small hobby craft saw that works well....about as thick as a razor blade .
OR you can 1/4" thick stock and use your NEW highend sander to get it down to size and round out the ends.
Or you can use window blind stock that's about 3/16" thick and it's hard Maple the norm.

Bj


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

cool hinges Bob...So would a 1/8" spiral upcut bit be the right cutter to use to make these with your small box joint jig?

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

That bit would work fine But just about any carb.tip 1/8" bit will do in this case 
The one I use is below because it's longer than the norm and super sharp.
BCT125 cutting bit (will put in a slot 1 1/8" deep)
http://www.carvewright.com/pricing.html



Bj


----------

